# Random pictures of the yard



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

On the left is Trinity and Baby Rage and on the left is Jeep








look at jeeps ears! they get like that when she is thinking lol








Weitzen and Tempest
















Onyx is visiting she is a dog I co own with a police officer, then Weitzen and Tempest








Crush in the dog house and Siren and Justice in the run next to them








Crush, she is so pretty 
















Zorro is visiting, he is being bred to Siren this week








Crush, Siren and Justice


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice pics!You have some very handsome dogs and I love your set up!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ooooooo HAWT PICS! i looooove crush she is hot stuff!

and ONYX. that dog is beautimous from what i can tell! your others are beautiful as usual! LOL.

get some up close and personal pics of Zorro, i wanna seeee!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, I will try and get some pictures of him later. He is at chain weight and a bit chubby right now


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i dont caaare!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great shots I don't think I've seen Crush before OMG she's beautiful pack her bags I'm on the way


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I love Malinois I spelled that wrong I think.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

close! she is a dutch shepherd  thanks


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

wow there is not much a difference in look is there? She looks like mal oh well she is pretty none the less/


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice pic........love the set up


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah pretty much same breed but she's brindle and from another part of the world.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautiful dogs !!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice photos of some great looking dogs. I wish I could get two in a run then I would have my current predicament.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

crush!!!!!! so darn pretty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

the yard looks great as usual!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Nice photos of some great looking dogs. I wish I could get two in a run then I would have my current predicament.


I am very lucky to have some dog be able to be together, it makes having so many dogs easier. We have several break sticks all over the back yard and are ready for anything. When some of them were younger they could be together but as they matured I had to separate them. Trinity and Rage are pet bulls that I rescued and kept so they have little DA and are fine together, for now. Tempest and Weitzen are a weird pair. Tempest is my most dangerous dog and extremely DA with other bitches in the house. If I have a yard accident she is normally behind it but for what ever reason she will not challenge that Shepherd. I know at some point that may change but my shepherd is alpha for now.
Crush and Siren are still young that they enjoy each other but again that could always change in the future. 
So yes I am luck that my current set up works out well and we are making new runs because I have a few new dogs coming in. It's a lot of work but love every dog in our house.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice set-up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics Lisa! Zorro is a great looking boy I can't wait for those babies!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

ahhhhhh I LOVE CRUSH!!!!! :woof:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

great pics.
how well do they do with 2 in a kennel?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! Niz read my post on the top of this page! LMAO I just talked bout 2 in a run 

Yeah Holly I am so excited I can't wait for puppies!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Tempest..........Gosh, I love her look! she is just beautiful all around!

great yard too, wish my dogs could get along. =(


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i would put tops on them, keep one dog in each kennel, and put panels in between each keenel to prevent fence fighting. only saying this to prevent new comers to the breed to set up there yards like this and get a hurt dog or a dog that gets loose


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

wheezie said:


> i would put tops on them, keep one dog in each kennel, and put panels in between each keenel to prevent fence fighting. only saying this to prevent new comers to the breed to set up there yards like this and get a hurt dog or a dog that gets loose


:goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

wheezie said:


> i would put tops on them, keep one dog in each kennel, and put panels in between each keenel to prevent fence fighting. only saying this to prevent new comers to the breed to set up there yards like this and get a hurt dog or a dog that gets loose


Oh nevermind..........


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute pics. The shepherd surprised me. I didn't expect to see anything fluffy. Cutie though.
I don't see anything wrong with your setup. What people need to realize is that what works for one doesn't work for another.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Oh nevermind...........


even better reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
someone needs to post up a good newbie set up in a thread cause when we move I want to get a few kennels


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah I think we have a ton of set up threads let me see if I can find some and I will bump them up in the general section


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

wheezie said:


> i would put tops on them, keep one dog in each kennel, and put panels in between each keenel to prevent fence fighting. only saying this to prevent new comers to the breed to set up there yards like this and get a hurt dog or a dog that gets loose


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------

